# Cheapest villages in Spain to visit???



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

What are the cheapest places to visit in Spain. I want to go there for a month rent a car, rent a small apt(since there are myself, husband and twin babies) drive most of the time, stay 7/10 days in each village. I love the mountains but I also love the sea. How much do I expect to spend in Spain if I travel there for a month exclude airfares.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hashen said:


> What are the cheapest places to visit in Spain. I want to go there for a month rent a car, rent a small apt(since there are myself, husband and twin babies) drive most of the time, stay 7/10 days in each village. I love the mountains but I also love the sea. How much do I expect to spend in Spain if I travel there for a month exclude airfares.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Car hire is expensive, about 600 euros for a month, and so is petrol (currently 1.20 euros per litre). Sorry, I realise you'll have to convert this to dollars and gallons!

Everything else varies according to where you go, what type of accommodation you have and what time of year you come. If you come to Andalucia in April-May, for example, which is the most beautiful time of year here and not too hot, you could rent a self-catering villa or apartment for anything between 500 and 1000 euros for the month and drive to all sorts of lovely places along the coast,and inland to the mountains and villages.

The Spanish love babies, so you won't have any problems there!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

hashen said:


> What are the cheapest places to visit in Spain. I want to go there for a month rent a car, rent a small apt(since there are myself, husband and twin babies) drive most of the time, stay 7/10 days in each village. I love the mountains but I also love the sea. How much do I expect to spend in Spain if I travel there for a month exclude airfares.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Pizarro is a really cheap place..


Hashen, you really need to narrow things down so that members can help you. Lots of things depend on you and what you like in life, you say you like the mountains but love the sea, well time by the Sea in Marbella is totally different to life by the sea in a place like Huelva or on the northern coasts. Do you want to experiance the cities, eg accomadation in Sevilla, Madrid or other major cities can be expensive and of course all depends on time of year, and local events. Also as mentioned car hire can vary greatly depending on the time of year, I would also highly recommend paying a little extra for a Desiel car as you will save a fortune on fuel

m


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

mayotom said:


> Pizarro is a really cheap place..
> 
> 
> Hashen, you really need to narrow things down so that members can help you. Lots of things depend on you and what you like in life, you say you like the mountains but love the sea, well time by the Sea in Marbella is totally different to life by the sea in a place like Huelva or on the northern coasts. Do you want to experiance the cities, eg accomadation in Sevilla, Madrid or other major cities can be expensive and of course all depends on time of year, and local events. Also as mentioned car hire can vary greatly depending on the time of year, I would also highly recommend paying a little extra for a Desiel car as you will save a fortune on fuel
> ...


Sorry, I was not clear in my question.
We would like to stay in villages and rent apts for a few night in each. We do not like city life. We certainly want to visit quiet villages not so touristy if we could find a few. We are looking for a village to move to in a few years, something that has a spanish language school. We need a car that fits our two carseats in the back and one suitcase. We travel as light as possible. We want to drive as much as possible. Our goal is to see as many places as possible!
Could we find apt for very short term rent in the villages. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

hashen said:


> Sorry, I was not clear in my question.
> We would like to stay in villages and rent apts for a few night in each. We do not like city life. We certainly want to visit quiet villages not so touristy if we could find a few. We are looking for a village to move to in a few years, something that has a spanish language school. We need a car that fits our two carseats in the back and one suitcase. We travel as light as possible. We want to drive as much as possible. Our goal is to see as many places as possible!
> Could we find apt for very short term rent in the villages. Your help is appreciated.


OK Hashen

we are making progress, however you need to consider that even though Spain is much Smaller than the US it is just as diverse, Within Spain you can be in a Ski area, a Desert Area, mountainous, Great Plains, coastal and much more all in a short period of time. The country is 1/20th the size of the USA but all of this is on offer, is there anything more that you would want from the area, in terms of work, weather facilites etc?

To give an idea of the variance of weather I once flew from Malaga (19 Celsius) to Madrid ( -3 Celsius) to Moscow (+8 Celsius) all within 5 hours, most people would not belive that temperatures in Madrid could be 11 degrees lower than Moscow but it gets cold up there. Spain as a nation is a high (Altitude) country as the coasts rise rapidly to mountains and on to the high plains of Spain. But then again I'm sure you are used to the cold in Michigan

I have only lived in Andalucia which offers all of the Above. as for the Car I take it that you would arrive throught the Main airports of Madrid or Barcelona, once you have figured that out then some members will be in a better position to recomend rental companies in these areas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hashen said:


> Sorry, I was not clear in my question.
> We would like to stay in villages and rent apts for a few night in each. We do not like city life. We certainly want to visit quiet villages not so touristy if we could find a few. We are looking for a village to move to in a few years, something that has a spanish language school. We need a car that fits our two carseats in the back and one suitcase. We travel as light as possible. We want to drive as much as possible. Our goal is to see as many places as possible!
> Could we find apt for very short term rent in the villages. Your help is appreciated.


You can certainly get houses, villas and apartments on a short let in rural areas. Try Owners Direct - you can usually get a better deal if you deal directly to the property owner rather than via an agent, and they will be able to provide all sorts of useful information about the area.

Self Catering Holiday Villas in Spain - Apartments in Spain


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You can certainly get houses, villas and apartments on a short let in rural areas. Try Owners Direct - you can usually get a better deal if you deal directly to the property owner rather than via an agent, and they will be able to provide all sorts of useful information about the area.
> 
> Self Catering Holiday Villas in Spain - Apartments in Spain


 
also try the following they have a vast range of options, these tend to be used by owners of all nationalities, whereas owners direct and holiday lettings tend to target english speaking countries. That said Home Away are in the process of taking over owners direct

Alquiler de vacaciones, apartamentos, casas rurales, casas de vacaciones, villas | Homeaway

Alquileres de Vacaciones en España : Alquiler de Apartamentos y Casas en Portugal Italia Francia


----------

